
Is Jony Ive killing the Mac? - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/is-jony-ive-killing-the-mac-7000010489/
======
dlf
>OS X Finder — damages the system, can’t copy files reliably, can’t do useful
things it ought to do at all, hides key files, rife with bugs.

>Disk Utility — under some conditions, destroys arbitrary numbers of volumes,
no real upgrade for years, took two minor releases to fix RAID support.

>iCloud — a organization-destroying bug-ridden unreliable disaster.

>File system — continued use of HFS Plus instead of robust ZFS.

How are any of these things possibly the work of Jony Ive? He's a designer,
not a software engineer.

------
jimsilverman
Kind of insane to blame Ive, considering that only recently his jurisdiction
was expanded to software.

